# Flying Merkel Motorized Project



## redline1968 (Mar 15, 2016)

i picked this 1917 cyclemotor engine set up last Sunday and decided use it with my 19teens merkel project. Due to space constraints and rain pictures are tight slightly hard to see in some areas sorry. Here are some pics of what the bike looks like before and after with the engine. Paint/resto will follow sometime in the summer I hope.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 5, 2016)

Got the rest to the parts for the motor.  Still have to manufacture a gear and controls for the bike should be fun.  Just for fun I'm posting another project here for a interesting surprise to those who read this


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Well played my friend....can't wait to see the youtube video of you riding that motorized bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks I hope so.  It will be fun to see and hear it run. Forgot to post the decals for the bike. All I have to do is rework the fender for a belt and paint.


----------



## Boris (Apr 6, 2016)

Can't wait to see this one up and running Mark.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks Dave. Don't know when it will be done. Some things have to be back tracked to find out how they function. The motor will run think it need a valve job will do one but haven't seen what a clutch looks/where it would be or if it had one... Not much to the motor that's for sure.


----------



## Boris (Apr 7, 2016)

Adam Hughes?


----------

